# Need a rod builder in crestview or Fort Walton



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an offshore rod with a roller tip and stripper and a cork grip that is about half done. If you or someone can finish it. pm me. Jason:thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Come on rookie, do be a quitter. Grab the bull by the horns and get er done.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

We've got everything you need to get it done. Talk to my bro - he can loan it to you...is it that rod that we were using as a center rigger the other day? If so, it should be easy.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

bombtosser said:


> I have an offshore rod with a roller tip and stripper and a cork grip that is about half done. If you or someone can finish it. pm me. Jason:thumbup:


If you can't find anyone over that way give me a shout and I'll take care of it for you


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

come on guys... you know i know squat about making rods!!


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

im in ft walton,,,,,,,,,,message me and ill help out


----------

